# Final Pokemon Poll



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2008)

The winrar of these 5 will be TBT's official Pokemon... which won't really be used in anything. 
*If a tie, another poll will be made.

**This poll ends either midnight tonite or 5:00 PM tommorow.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2008)

Noooo! Politoed didn't make the cut =(.

Sudowoodo was voted by IslandGuy instead.


----------



## Melee201 (Jul 27, 2008)

Darn it.  I wanted Seviper.  Oh well, I voted for Zangoose.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2008)

Lucario. Must. Win.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## SL92 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow... I voted for Smeargle because I thought Zangoose wasn't going to win >.> I lost faith too quickly.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 27, 2008)

Lucario.
Gotta help a brotha'.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Lucario.
> Gotta help a brotha'.


<3


----------



## Grawr (Jul 27, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucario is popular enough as it is. 

Hey, he made it into Brawl. D:

Smeargle needs some love.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 27, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!
I DO HAVE THE IDEA.
GO TO HELL.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smeargle porn?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 27, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhh jeez. >.<


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 27, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO.
I don't do Pokemon, I told you.

It's too weird.
Krystal is fair game, though. No childhood memories associated with her. *:*D


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krystal killed the Star Fox series.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, pokemon is weird(ish >_>), and Kyrstal is fine. Even if she is slightly overused at times.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics pls


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already posted pokemon pics, and there's no *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing way I'm going to get Krystal pics while I'm on my step-brother's computer. He's like 8 >_> If you really want pics PM me and I'll give you sites.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The saying goes get'em in early.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 27, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, well there already is porn on this computer. Obvously not his, but its not mine either. I'm not really worried about him, if my dad sees fchan or something in the history.. >__<


----------



## sunate (Jul 27, 2008)

vote Skarmory !!!!!!


----------



## Micah (Jul 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once posted Pokeporn here. I think Bul like it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To counter, I posted Pirates of the Caribbean porn.  Gotta love Keira Knightley...


----------



## Micah (Jul 27, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be my favorite movie.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that's why I said "Pirates of the Caribbean", and not something else.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 28, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flamenco porn?


----------



## SL92 (Jul 30, 2008)

How did Lucario win...? Seriously, he's the mascot of enough things already. Smeargle, however, is not.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 30, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]How did Lucario win...? Seriously, he's the mascot of enough things already. Smeargle, however, is not.[/quote]Because of furries.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 30, 2008)

....?
They were already tied when the deadline hit. Someone must've voted afterwards because this isn't locked.


----------



## Micah (Jul 30, 2008)

WATCH THE POWER OF AURA!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait, what?  Lucario?

Argh...


----------



## MGMT (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucario wins!


----------



## SL92 (Jul 31, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]How did Lucario win...? Seriously, he's the mascot of enough things already. Smeargle, however, is not.


Because of furries.[/quote]There are more furries on TBT than I thought. 

Well, it IS an _Animal_ Crossing forum...

@Kyle: So... are you making another poll or what?


----------



## Kyle (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know, should I bother? >.>
Its stupid. People are voting for Lucario just because of being furry, so I don't want to bother wasting my time.


----------



## Micah (Aug 6, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I don't know, should I bother? >.>
> Its stupid. People are voting for Lucario just because of being furry, so I don't want to bother wasting my time.


No, I voted for him because of his badass attitude.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 6, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I don't know, should I bother? >.>
> Its stupid. People are voting for Lucario just because of being furry, so I don't want to bother wasting my time.


So now it matters why we vote for who we did? >_>


----------



## Kyle (Aug 6, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word:
Mewtwo

By far more badass and psychaotic.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 6, 2008)

Seriously, if you hate lucario that much just make another poll without him. That way the pokemon you wanted to win has around a 99% chance of winning seeing as he came in second.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 7, 2008)

I personally only voted for Lucario because Chatot didn't win and I wanted to all to writhe in pain.
Meh.


----------



## sunate (Aug 7, 2008)

That pokemons so oer rated.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 7, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> That pokemons so oer rated.


no u


----------

